# Goodnight Koa



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 15, 2008)

My hedgehog, Koa, passed away yesterday. We gave him the best buriel we could in our front yard. He just turned 5 this month. 

Goodnight Koa.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP Koa, you were one very adorable little hedgie. I can tell you had a ton of personality, just from your picture! Run fast and free in heaven, my friend :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh no Tara, I'm so sorry.:hug: Koa was such a cute little hedgie and she will be very much missed. She lived a long, wonderful life with you. :rip:Koa.


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so sad to hear about Koa's passing Tara. I'd never met a hedgie before and he was such a funny little guy, especially in the water. Your crew is minus a special pet today. :rip:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry  Koa was a beautiful little guy.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a happy little guy he was. :hug:


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm sorry about Koa. :tears2:

He was such a cute little guy.


----------



## kahlin (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed your Koa pics. I will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry you lost your little Koa....he sure was a cute lil thing

Run free little one

~Cheryl


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG, just saw this. I am so sorry for the loss of koa. I loved all your Koa pictures and especially the pic's of Koa swimming in the tub.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss . What a sweet boy he was!

RIP Koa :rainbow:.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 17, 2008)

Im so sorry. Koa was so cute, and what a cute name!

RIP Koa!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
I bought this cute hedgehog statue to place on top of Koa's spot. I cant wait until it gets here, I think it will just make me feel better.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 18, 2008)

:bigtears:Oh no! Not Koa! Tara - was he ill? I'm so sorry. I always enjoyed his pictures. He looked so full of love and life. I always loved it when you got pics of him hanging with his brothers & sisiters of other species. 

I'm sorry. ((hugs)))


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a beautiful memorial for little Koa. I know he is very much missed.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 19, 2008)

Precious little Koa, may you rest in peace just beyond the:rainbow:. You're certainly in wonderful company and have clearly left your caretakers with sweet memories (such as of you in the bathtub). 

Jenk


----------

